# Looking for a "how to" for a OEM i pod adapter on a Mk V Jetta



## SlipinSlidin (Sep 9, 2005)

It's a 2006 GLI if that makes a difference and I have the adapter in hand but I need a little feedback before I get started


----------



## SlipinSlidin (Sep 9, 2005)

nevermind sorry i answered my own questions already


----------

